# Cutting gold fingers



## MarcoP (Nov 14, 2015)

I've tried sheet metal snippers and a bandsaw, but nothing beat this old heavy duty paper cutter, 1Kg on mixed memory in less then 6 minutes! Next week I get the blade sharpened, it may go under 5 minutes.

Marco


----------



## 4metals (Nov 14, 2015)

Don't try to make it that much faster with that beast. Otherwise the next picture will show your missing fingers alongside the tightly trimmed boards!

Be careful!!!


----------



## MarcoP (Nov 14, 2015)

4metals thanks for worrying, the good part is that I took all time it needed. I didn't rush at all, the blade isn't really sharp so it needs some pressure and I would get tired pretty easy but I stopped after 6Kg, fresh like a rose. Next week I'll get the blade sharpened and will do the next 20Kg.

I was working at the same speed a man would keep if he had to work on it all day. I though it could be useful to someone in here to increase efficiency in their work shop.

Marco


----------



## rickbb (Nov 16, 2015)

I've tried one, mine must not be heavy duty enough, made a mess.

I got a electric sheet metal snip, cheap one at Harbor Freight, I clamp it upside down in a bench vise. Lock the power button on and zip the cards right through. Some cardboard guides/funnels duck taped around it to guide the fingers into a box. Makes real quick work of lots of cards/sticks.


----------

